# Transmission Complete Overhaul - R&R



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

So I'm just around 120,000 miles on the clock and the transmission started slipping again... No. Scratch that, it felt like it was trying to rip itself apart from underneath the car! It would slip at first, then after warming up it would randomly change gears in non-sequential order and felt like every moment it was about to explode from kicking in and out of gears!








Yup... I think I've had enough with the car







I have close to $600 worth of parts sitting waiting to be installed in my garage, but things kept breaking faster than I could fix them myself or have them fixed. I've taken it to 3 transmission specialists, and I've gotten quotes of $1800 - 2500 to repair & replace all the worn our/broken parts of the Automatic Transmission w/TipTronic.
Anyone else ever have major transmission problems or repairs done on their car?


----------

